# Boxing day hunt Old Surrey Burstow & West Kent Hunt



## mocha911 (22 December 2011)

as above ^^^
does anyone know where they are meeting and at what time......
thank you...


----------



## mocha911 (23 December 2011)

Bump


----------



## mainpower (25 December 2011)

http://www.mfha.org.uk/news/hunting-news/boxing-day-meets/

Can't find it on here... I'm looking for it too...


----------



## Mince Pie (25 December 2011)

If you email the secretary she will tell you, you'll also have to 'book in' as it will be a very busy meet. (that's assuming you're a visitor!)


----------



## mainpower (25 December 2011)

I'm just going on foot to the meet, wonder if Sandra will have time to reply on Christmas day! From memory they meet a little earlier than some, so will probably just mooch over and if I miss it (or it's cancelled lol) will have time to see the Surrey Union at noon.


----------



## mainpower (25 December 2011)

mocha911 said:



			as above ^^^
does anyone know where they are meeting and at what time......
thank you...

Click to expand...

ps... I'm fairly sure it will be at Chiddingstone Castle


----------



## mainpower (25 December 2011)

http://chiddingstonecastle.org.uk/

11am


----------



## Emz99 (25 December 2011)

Yep it's chiddingstone stone castle at 11am, tho slightly diff arrangements if you're riding as we're all unboxing elsewhere and hacking to the castle.


----------



## Hunting101 (30 December 2011)

Hi, new to the forum.   Was just curious as to whether any of you know of any hirelings near the OS,B&WK hunt as me and my aunt who have both been riding for years would love to ride out and am having trouble finding anywhere. 

Thankyou x


----------

